# It Will Never Be This Clean Again



## foleda (Sep 4, 2015)

This spring I made a pilgrimage across the state to Grizzly's tent sale and came home with a few additions to my shop.
The corner where I planned to put them had no 220V power, no insulation, and was filled with junk so I had some work
to do before I could make any chips.


Not shown is the junk explosion behind the camera.


First use of my shop build gantry crane.


The lathe is a Shop Fox but as far as I can tell it is the same machine as the Grizzly G4003g.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 4, 2015)

*It Will Never Be This Clean Again*

Actually,  *Clean * is not the goal, although some seem to think so. I personally subscribe to the philosophy of 'let the chips fall where they may.'  Others in my home object to shiny bits of aluminum in the living room carpet, so I do sweep up on occasion, and put tools back where they belong, if not religiously, with intent.  

The part of your shop in your images looks ripe for use, enjoy it, make things that interest  you. That's what its all about.


----------



## hvontres (Sep 4, 2015)

I agree with Tom... However in my house the others don't care about the shiny bits unless they find them in their feet..


----------



## SteveM (Oct 2, 2015)

I have the same lathe and it's served me well.


----------



## cjtoombs (Oct 2, 2015)

I like that style of quick change gearboxes on these lathes.  The one I own has the other style, and it leaks like a sieve.


----------

